# Unsubscribe to thread?



## MickeyD (Feb 19, 2012)

How do you unsubscribe to a thread? I selected the 'unsubscribe' option in the thread tools menu and got a message that it was unsubscribed. BUT I still get email messages with updates from the thread and when I log back in the subscription is magically turned on again. I really do not want updates to go to my mailbox. How do I fix it permanently?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Try this link:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription

Check off the boxes on the right of the ones you want to unsubscribe to, and select the option on the drop down menu near the bottom that says "no email notification"


----------

